# crankcase pressure



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

Dumb question so here goes. Today I had the brute running and I pulled the dipstick and it blew oil out all over the place. Its not overfull. I figured that it would have some pressure in the case but is that much normal? If not any ideas what could possible be causing it? The motor has just started making a noise that sounds like an exhaust leak but I havent had time to look into it much. Ant help or suggestions would be appreciated.



Greg G


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's normal. The crank's throws and downward thrusts of the pistons focus low and blast against the oil surface. Now if there is excessive flow from the vent tube, that means a ring or piston problem. A small amount there is normal from normal blow by.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

the oil splashing out is COMPLETELY normal while running no worries about that but the noise would be more concerning is it an exaust leak or valves? either way that should be dealt with right away as either way you can burn your valves and brutes do need fairly regular valve sets i do mine at least once a year just to make sure or if im pulling the plastic for whatever reason i will do it at that time as well when i had first gotten my brute used the intake valves actually did not even close completely if you do decide to check them they are .006 intake and .008 for a carbed brute.....


----------

